

Show HN: Techmasters – group for technologists to improve their public speaking - superplussed
http://techmasters.io

======
superplussed
I'm the founder of Techmasters and would love to get some feedback on the
idea.

It a free program modeled after toastmasters.org in that it focuses on
decentralized learning (ie there is no one go-to "expert" leading the
meeting), and on anonymous feedback (after each presentation written feedback
is submitted by all audience members).

But the program and the presentation topics have been updated to meet the
needs of technologists and those in the startup community. The specifics of
the program are still getting worked on, and will eventually have much more
guidance as to the goals of each presentation on the website.

I'm starting the meetings here in Berlin some time in April, but would love to
get some feedback as I begin the process of getting word out about the group!

